# What manufacturer makes Directv receivers?



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it Directv or another company? I ask because I just bought a new Sony receiver and they have no Directv remote codes. They have Dish but not Directv. I contacted their support and they said they have nothing for Directv, for some idiotic reason, but I was hoping the receiver might be made by one of the other manufacturers in their manual. 

Pretty much a long-shot at this point but I thought I'd ask because someone here will likely know.

Thanks.

If nothing else, I guess I'll be looking at a Harmony remote.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

schlar01 said:


> Is it Directv or another company? I ask because I just bought a new Sony receiver and they have no Directv remote codes. They have Dish but not Directv. I contacted their support and they said they have nothing for Directv, for some idiotic reason, but I was hoping the receiver might be made by one of the other manufacturers in their manual.
> 
> Pretty much a long-shot at this point but I thought I'd ask because someone here will likely know.
> 
> ...


While there are several hardware manufacturers, they all use DIRECTV codes. I'm amazed Sony didn't include DIRECTV codes in the remotes. Very, very unexpected.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> While there are several hardware manufacturers, they all use DIRECTV codes. I'm amazed Sony didn't include DIRECTV codes in the remotes. Very, very unexpected.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Its crazy. This is the brand new just off the assembly line STR-DN1010 that was just released and even supports 3D. The satellite tuner page lists a ton of brands that I don't know if they even ship anymore

SONY
AMSTRAD
BSKYB
GE
GRUNDIG
HUMAX
THOMSON
PACE
PANASONIC
PHILIPS
NOKIA
RCA/PROSCAN
BITA/HITACHI
HUGHES
JVC/ECHOSTAR/DISH
MITSUBISHI
SAMSUNG
TOSHIBA

I tried Hughes, I believe that is what they used to be, but no go. Tried the first code of everything through Nokia so far. Barf.

I'll probably have to get a universal. Its a fairly nice remote, too. How in the heck can a major manufacturer omit this?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Most people I know use the D* remote to control their audio receivers, as the D* remote is much more suited to control the DirecTV equipment than the audio equipment maunfacturers remotes.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

More importantly is who makes DirecTV remotes. That would be UEI, maker of one-for-all, xsight, nevo, some radio shack, RCA, insignia, vizio, sanyo, sling box and OEM for many, many cable systems, and of course DirecTV. All those remotes use SAT code 1377 or 01377 for most DirecTV receivers.

Search THIS site for DirecTV codes and you'll get a detailed list of 14 current UEI models with the code. They can be loaded into most of the hundreds of UEI remote models via a programming cable as well. One of my favorite UEI remotes at the moment is the RCA RCRP05B which is $15 at walgreens and $20 most everywhere else. The beauty of UEI remotes is that you can individually add new commands (like discretes) by just entering codes from the keypad (no other maker has this capability). You can add anything under the sun, even your own protocols, with a programming cable.

I believe some URC remotes also have DirecTV codes. And even though harmony has the codes, some commands are missing, like the long press commands including slo-mo, skip to tick and skip to start/end. They can be added using pronto hex.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I tried to have the Directv remote control my last receiver and could only get it to control the TV volume, not the receiver.

The 'satellite tuner' section of the doc appears to be for satellite radio, but the only other thing close is 'cable box' which also doesn't have Directv. 

So pretty much no luck. Thanks guys.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I find it hard to believe the DirecTV remote can't control a sony receiver. Did you set volume lock to AV1 (or whatever you have the sony on)? To do that, see the volume lock instructions HERE. Otherwise, will none of the remotes I posted work for you? Even sony makes some nice learning remotes that will work just fine with DirecTV. You just have to teach it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

schlar01 said:


> I tried to have the Directv remote control my last receiver and could only get it to control the TV volume, not the receiver.


After you program the receiver, you need to enter code 993>Select to tell the remote to use the receiver as the volume control. Just follow the instructions on-screen.


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> After you program the receiver, you need to enter code 993>Select to tell the remote to use the receiver as the volume control. Just follow the instructions on-screen.


Thanks. I tried this and it can control the receiver on AV1 but for some reason the volume doesn't work. I had it working for a bit but now it doesn't. I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

mdavej said:


> More importantly is who makes DirecTV remotes. That would be UEI, maker of one-for-all, xsight, nevo, some radio shack, RCA, insignia, vizio, sanyo, sling box and OEM for many, many cable systems, and of course DirecTV. All those remotes use SAT code 1377 or 01377 for most DirecTV receivers.
> 
> Search THIS site for DirecTV codes and you'll get a detailed list of 14 current UEI models with the code. They can be loaded into most of the hundreds of UEI remote models via a programming cable as well. One of my favorite UEI remotes at the moment is the RCA RCRP05B which is $15 at walgreens and $20 most everywhere else. The beauty of UEI remotes is that you can individually add new commands (like discretes) by just entering codes from the keypad (no other maker has this capability). You can add anything under the sun, even your own protocols, with a programming cable.
> 
> I believe some URC remotes also have DirecTV codes. And even though harmony has the codes, some commands are missing, like the long press commands including slo-mo, skip to tick and skip to start/end. They can be added using pronto hex.


The only oem remotes included with ANY type of gear to have a preprogrammed code for the current directv codeset are only made by UEI, as mdavej said if were made by UEI the code would be either 1377 or 01377. I don't know if its Directv or UEI, but they aren't allowing it out to other oem remote manufacturers, aftermarket universal remote makers, yes.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Edmund said:


> The only oem remotes included with ANY type of gear to have a preprogrammed code for the current directv codeset are only made by UEI, as mdavej said if were made by UEI the code would be either 1377 or 01377. I don't know if its Directv or UEI, but they aren't allowing it out to other oem remote manufacturers, aftermarket universal remote makers, yes.


Close the thread, Edmund has spoken. There is no more information to add. :lol:


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Close the thread, Edmund has spoken. There is no more information to add. :lol:


I have a follow-on question however... What prevents OEM manufacturers from simply figuring out the coding for themselves and including it in their remotes? Copyright? Patent? Lack of interest?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Strange indeed. I purchased 2 Sony HDTV receivers in the past year and a half and had no problem programming them in.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Strange indeed. I purchased 2 Sony HDTV receivers in the past year and a half and had no problem programming them in.


Are you saying you were able to program the Sony remotes to control the DirecTV receiver, or program the DirecTV remote to control the Sony TVs?


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

FWIW, I love my Harmony One remote.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

john18 said:


> FWIW, I love my Harmony One remote.


And I my Harmony 700 and 880.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

sungam said:


> Are you saying you were able to program the Sony remotes to control the DirecTV receiver, or program the DirecTV remote to control the Sony TVs?


Programmed Directv remote to control the Sony TV in the kitchen. Programmed my Harmony One to control my L/R Sony/ Home Theater setup. Piece of cake.


----------

